# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا > سوال: حل سوالات شی گرا

## ahmad_ebrahimian

سلام خدمت دوستان و برنامه نویسان محترم

5تا سوال هست که تا شنبه شب به جواباشون احتیاج دارم

از آقایون خواهشمندم که این سوالارو حل کنید و از ثواب اخروی برخوردار بشید

اینم لینک   mid.jpg (414 KB)

ممنون از دوستان :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:

----------


## قله بلند

question 2)abstract class x
{
    private void f(int i){}
    public void g(){}
    public void h(){}
    public abstract void m();
} 
class y extends x
{
    public int f(int i){return 0;}
    public void g(){}
    public void h(int i){}
    public void m(){}
}
class z extends y
{
    public void h(){}
    public void m(){}
}
public class Test
{
    public static void main(String args[])
    {
        z c = new z();
        y b = new y();
            }
}
اگر کد متن سوال رو با این برنامه تطبیق بدید، غلط های سوال پیدا می شود.

----------


## قله بلند

question 3)class x
{
	private int i=19;
	public int j=67;
	public x(){i=12; System.out.println("i= "+i);}
	private void f(){j=i;}
	protected void g(){i=36;}
	public void h(){f();g();}
} 
class y extends x
{
	private int i=6;
	private void f(){i++;}
	protected void g(){i--;}
	public void k(){h();System.out.println("i= "+i+"j= "+j);}
}
public class Test
{
	public static void main(String args[])
	{
		y b = new y();
		b.k();// result i=5 , j=12
			}
}result i=5 , j=12

----------


## قله بلند

شماره 4 ضمیمه شد.شماره 5 رو هم هنوز وقت نکردم اجراش کنم.

----------


## قله بلند

question 5interface MathFunc
{
    double evaluate(double x);
    MathFunc derivative();
}
class Polynomial implements MathFunc
{
    double c[]={0,0,0};
    Polynomial(double ct[])
    {
        c[2]=ct[2];c[1]=ct[1];c[0]=ct[0];
    }
    public double evaluate(double x)
    {
        double temp=((Math.pow(x,2))*c[2])+((Math.pow(x,1))*c[1])+c[0];
        return temp;
    }
    public MathFunc derivative()
    {
        double ctemp[]={0,2,0};
        Polynomial ob=new Polynomial(ctemp);
        return ob;
    }
}
class AddFunc implements MathFunc
{
    MathFunc f,g;
        AddFunc (MathFunc a,MathFunc b)
    {
        f=a;g=b;
    }
    public double evaluate(double x)
    {
        double temp=f.evaluate(x)+g.evaluate(x);
        return temp;
    }
    public MathFunc derivative()
    {
        double cf[]={0,2,0};
        Polynomial f=new Polynomial(cf);
        double cg[]={2,0,0};
        Polynomial g=new Polynomial(cg);
        AddFunc ob=new AddFunc(f,g);
        return ob;
    }
}
public class Test1
{
    public static void main(String args[])
    {
            double c[]={2,0,1};
            Polynomial p=new Polynomial(c);
            System.out.println(p.evaluate(3));
            System.out.println(p.derivative().evaluate(3));
 
                AddFunc a=new AddFunc(p,p.derivative());
        System.out.println(a.evaluate(3));
            System.out.println(a.derivative().evaluate(3));
    }
}

----------

